# Test results-why am I being referred to a Rheumatologist when I have thyroid problems



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok short history:
37yr old female. History of 1/2 thyroid removed 10 years ago due to several nodules. Other 1/2 still intact, but nodules are now growing.
TSH always been within range. Currently Endo trying to increase thyroid levels to decrease TSH - but isn't working.... TSH is only going up more.
Symptoms are: cold hands & feet, hard to concentrate, daily to weekly headaches & migraines, extreame exhaustion, hair loss at times, stomach aches - upset most of the time now, mentral cycles are hard, heavy & frequent.
These are the tests that I requested: TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

These are the results: 
test result normal range
Free T3 2.45 (1.7 - 3.7)
Free Thyroxine 1.2 (0.8 - 2.2)
Thyroglobulin AB <20 (<41)
Thyr Peroxidase AB <10 (<35)
Thyroid Stim Immun negative
ANA positive
ANA titer if positive 1:80 (<1:40)

The Endo's letter to me simply says: All thyroid levels are normal. The ANA titer is slightly high. Althought this can still be normal. ANA is a screening test that is done for connective tissue diseases (things like lupus). These conditions are usually diagnosed and managed by a rheumatologist. Contact your primary doctor for a referral.

I thought the ANA could be associated with like Hashimoto's Disease which is thyroid and even Autoimmune Disease which is thyroid..... am I wrong or shouldn't my Endo be saying he will treat this? What am I missing? or what is he missing????

Thoughts on labs..... anyone?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

[quote name='Leslie126'] I thought the ANA could be associated with like Hashimoto's Disease which is thyroid and even Autoimmune Disease which is thyroid..... am I wrong or shouldn't my Endo be saying he will treat this? What am I missing? or what is he missing????QUOTE]

Antinuclear antibodies are a unique group of autoantibodies that have the ability to attack structures in the nucleus of cells. The nucleus of a cell contains genetic material referred to as DNA (deoxyribonucleic acid).

ANAs are found in patients who have various autoimmune diseases, but not only autoimmune diseases. ANAs can be found also in patients with infections, cancer, lung diseases, gastrointestinal diseases, hormonal diseases, blood diseases, skin diseases, and in elderly people or people with a family history of rheumatic disease. ANAs are actually found in about 5% of the normal population.

ANA per conditon Systemic lupus erythematosus (lupus or SLE), Progressive systemic sclerosis (scleroderma), Rheumatoid Arthritis, Sjogren's syndrome, Felty's syndrome and Juvenile arthritis.

http://www.medicinenet.com/antinuclear_antibody/article.htm
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html

Have some faith in your doctor.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Leslie126 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the ANA could be associated with like Hashimoto's Disease which is thyroid and even Autoimmune Disease which is thyroid..... am I wrong or shouldn't my Endo be saying he will treat this? What am I missing? or what is he missing????QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> Ok short history:
> 37yr old female. History of 1/2 thyroid removed 10 years ago due to several nodules. Other 1/2 still intact, but nodules are now growing.
> TSH always been within range. Currently Endo trying to increase thyroid levels to decrease TSH - but isn't working.... TSH is only going up more.
> Symptoms are: cold hands & feet, hard to concentrate, daily to weekly headaches & migraines, extreame exhaustion, hair loss at times, stomach aches - upset most of the time now, mentral cycles are hard, heavy & frequent.
> ...


I have seen a rheumatologist for many years and I am very pleased with her care of me re my lupus and Sjogren's and my thyroid situation as well.

GDWomen has given you correct information.


----------

